# Cuban Cigars?



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I keep hearing they are better than most other types from folks but wanted to get some opinions from you gorillas here.

And if they are, why is it so? It's just weeds grown in dirt after all. Does it have something to do with virgins thighs, or is that just lore?

My sisters friends brother knows a guy who is "hooked up" and seems to get great deals on these things. I've been thinking about pulling the trigger on some. Should I get more than 2-3 boxes of each at these great prices?

The few I have seem to be seconds or something. They all have triple caps on them. My friend tells me that they get inspected and the ones that don't look right get a second cap. Another inspection then takes place and those that don't pass the muster again get a third cap. How do I avoid getting these seconds all the time?

I have this box that is a POS. Honest, they actually printed it on the bottom. Must have pretty high standards there as I thought they tasted pretty good. Been looking for the same cigars that are not POS's as they must really rock.

I was watching all the hurricane news a couple weeks ago and figured that the entire tobacco crop must have been wiped out. Apparently this was not true, got a fresh box in that was very very moist yesterday. Shouldn't they have waited to let the tobacco dry out before sending it to me? Do you think they might have lost a few virgins in the storm and the quality is going to drop?

When folks talk about "nose" regarding cigars it always confuses me. Only about 1/2 the cigars I smoke have a small enough RG to get into one of my nostrils and it kinda burns. What am I missing here?

Regarding balance, I try to evaluate this when smoking but constantly drop the suckers in my lap or on the floor. Why does it really matter anyway?

Many folks have told me that cigars are like women, they get better with age. This confuses me as ... well I understand the reason we say things like that but in reality.... umm.... they get much better. 

So many questons.... Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Stickies are your friends... but Gurhkas are your best friends FOREVER!


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

:r:r:r:r


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

:r Nice! :tu


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

:r Classic



Da Klugs said:


> I keep hearing they are better than most other types from folks but wanted to get some opinions from you gorillas here.
> 
> And if they are, why is it so? It's just weeds grown in dirt after all. Does it have something to do with virgins thighs, or is that just lore?
> 
> ...


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

You have been fined 3 demerits for the following reason:

"Illegal Product Discussion"

Please refrain from speaking, tasting, touching, and all other interactions with this "Illegal Product".

Continuing to do so can get you permanently banned from Club Stogie.

Thanks you for conforming to our guidelines.
Have a nice day.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Someone is in a mood today.


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

The only reason people like them is because they put the pot in them.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> I keep hearing they are better than most other types from folks but wanted to get some opinions from you gorillas here.
> 
> And if they are, why is it so? It's just weeds grown in dirt after all. Does it have something to do with virgins thighs, or is that just lore? *YES*
> 
> ...


Please see answers in *BLUE* to all of your questions.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Someone is in a mood today.


Well it is Monday!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

If I report this post, does that mean that you, Dave, will personally evaluate it? 

Have we been maing it a little too rough on you mods lately? 
Thank you guys for the great job you do. :ss


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I hear they make you go crazy and jump off buildings so that's why I avoid them.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Isn't it illegal to smoke a Cuban cigar if you live in the US?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Isn't it illegal to smoke a Cuban cigar if you live in the US?


Only in MA. :ss


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

It's illegal to smoke a cuban cigar anywhere in the world if you are a US citizen.
Why? Do you know where to get some? 
US Citizens I mean.......

*WHAT?!* You think I'm going to have Illegal Product Discussions?


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Da Klugs said:


> They all have triple caps on them. My friend tells me that they get inspected and the ones that don't look right get a second cap. Another inspection then takes place and those that don't pass the muster again get a third cap.


All I can say is that it's a good thing they put the biggest one on first, or the whole QC process would be dicked.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I know nothing!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

You make me laugh.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Isn't it illegal to smoke a Cuban cigar if you live in the US?


Only if you inhale.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

OMG! I Shit my pants..Too funny Dave..:r


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Dave - I'll help you out, bro. I have a few boxes where they printed everything on the side so you could see it :tu You can tell that these are quality sticks because there is a clear top (top flight plexi) that lets you see the quality that you are buying. The stickers were put on straight and you don't have to cut them apart to get the box open - big plus. Oh yeah, no cheap-ass nails in these lids, real furniture staples :tu


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I would really like to get ahold of a box of clear top Cohibo's. I think it would make for a great novelty.
sincerely, I would. They don't have to be CohibO's. I would settle for a box of glass top cohiba's.

Anyone out there have a box?


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Some NC's make my teeth fuzzy. Most CC's do not. I also like bacon.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Dave, if I were you I would quit spending my money on those cuban cigars (especially the one over 8-10 years old because they surely have gone stale),
instead you should just invest in a cigar called "NUB" No aging necessary and you don't have to smoke 1/2 - 3/4 of it to get to the "sweet spot" because it starts out at this elusive spot. :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Good thing I only like ISOMs


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Jay Hemingway said:


>


:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> My sisters friends brother knows a guy who is "hooked up" and seems to get great deals on these things. I've been thinking about pulling the trigger on some. Should I get more than 2-3 boxes of each at these great prices?
> 
> The few I have seem to be seconds or something. They all have triple caps on them. My friend tells me that they get inspected and the ones that don't look right get a second cap. Another inspection then takes place and those that don't pass the muster again get a third cap. How do I avoid getting these seconds all the time?


Dave,
See below.
Make sure they have all the right seals.

Note the triple caps.
You want them to look as nice as these.



GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I would really like to get ahold of a box of clear top Cohibo's. I think it would make for a great novelty.
> sincerely, I would. They don't have to be CohibO's. I would settle for a box of glass top cohiba's.
> 
> Anyone out there have a box?


I would consider selling this box but not really.
I want to see how long I can age these.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The marathon is almost over, Dave....good thing, me thinks you are a little slap-happy today.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Blueface said:


>


So thats a triple cap.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

blueface said:


> i would consider selling this box but not really.
> I want to see how long i can age these.


*
TEASE*


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Only in MA. :ss


No no Al!!! Anything goes in MA...it's all legal! :chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

:r:rThanks for the laugh!:tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

no itchy butts?


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Jbailey said:


> So thats a triple c*r*ap.


You made a typo, I fixed it.


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

I hate Mondays too.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Are the Cohibas good to smoke when the plastic top turns brown?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ca21455 said:


> Are the Cohibas good to smoke when the plastic top turns brown?


Yes, and it is easy to see through the glass top box. :tu


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

BigVito said:


> no itchy butts?


An aged Gerbil may help with that.:tu


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Yes, and it is easy to see through the glass top box. :tu


Excellent! Mine are ready! :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ca21455 said:


> Excellent! Mine are ready! :ss


Pair them with that Havana Club rum they bottle in Brooklyn.


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

Don't worry about them...they don't taste any different than a Nic or Dominican cigar, but just cost 5x as much. (So I hear.)


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Pair them with that Havana Club rum they bottle in Brooklyn.


Naah...everybody knows the best Havana Club is made in Havana!

(Havana, Illinois....)


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> I keep hearing they are better than most other types from folks but wanted to get some opinions from you gorillas here.
> 
> And if they are, why is it so? It's just weeds grown in dirt after all. Does it have something to do with virgins thighs, or is that just lore?
> 
> ...


Cuba makes cigars? Wow...who knew??


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

M1903A1 said:


> Naah...everybody knows the best Havana Club is made in Havana!
> 
> (Havana, Illinois....)


Havana bad day, Scott?

 :r


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

What??? When you said look for a triple cap ,I started buying my stogies from this dud! You guys need to be a little more strait forward with your answers.


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

What a newb :bn


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Havana bad day, Scott?
> 
> :r


:r You got me there!!!:chk :ss


----------

